# La Bomb Colorant



## Twinmama (Apr 19, 2016)

Hey guys!! I really want to make bombs with bright colors on the outside and in the tub. Has anyone achieve this with LaBomb colorant? Can you share pictures? 
I'm about to go crazy. I have tried 2 other brands and don't want to keep guessing.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 19, 2016)

I used LaBomb colorants (a purple and a yellow). My bath bombs were pastel. Sorry, no pictures. I don't make bath bombs any more. Try contacting Brambleberry with your question. They are good about responding, but sometimes it takes a day or so.


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 19, 2016)

I don't get super bright colors... but love the product.












Check out a youtuber... she have insane bath bombs and has some discussions on colorants. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5awqAVHBUKu00oo7pYyOSg


----------



## Twinmama (Apr 29, 2016)

Thank you,


----------



## Twinmama (Apr 29, 2016)

Thank you! Ps you have great bubble action.


----------

